

 If true , largest scam in India so far . - pshirishreddy
http://jgopikrishnan.blogspot.com/2009/03/spectrum-scam-indias-mother-of-all.html

======
iwwr
India uses strange currency units:

1 crore = 10M rupees

1 rupee = 1/45 USD

So the damage is estimated at around $1.33bn

Note that this is not a scam in the standard sense, but simple corruption.
It's probably even going to benefit individual subscribers due to the lower
infrastructure costs of the operators.

